# Slovak: džús / šťava



## Riveritos

Hello, 
Could anybody please tell me what's the difference between džús and šťava? According to the dictionary they both mean juice but I would like to know if it is possible to use either of them in any context.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vianie

According to Slovak dictionaries the definitions of džús and šťava are:

džús (hustejšia) ovocná al. zeleninová šťava: _pomarančový, paradajkový dž._ Krátky slovník slovenského jazyka 4 4., doplnené a upravené vydanie. Redigovali: J. Kačala – M. Pisárčiková – M. Považaj. Bratislava: Veda 2003.

džús prírodný ovocný al. zeleninový nápoj obsahujúci rozdrvenú dužinu al. dreň Slovník cudzích slov (akademický) Druhé, doplnené a upravené slovenské vydanie, SPN 2005. Akademický slovník cizích slov, Academia Praha.

šťava tekutina obsiahnutá v rozličných častiach rastlín, najmä v plodoch, obyč. vylisovaná a pripravená na po(u)žitie: _šťava z citróna, malinová š._ • subšt. zaft Synonymický slovník slovenčiny Tretie, nezmenené vydanie, Veda 2004.

šťava tekutina vylisovaná z ovocných plodov upravená s cukrom ako sirup: _ríbezľová, višňová š._ Slovník slovenského jazyka Hlavný redaktor dr. Štefan Peciar, CSc. Bratislava: Vydavateľstvo Slovenskej akadémie vied 1959 – 1968.

That says, the main difference is in the total consistence of fruit resp. vegetable squash.

To šťava belongs also mušt and in some other cases also nektár (nectar) or mok (vintage).

mušt nevykvasená (najmä hroznová) šťava získaná z čerstvého ovocia lisovaním, mladé víno: _hroznový, ovocný m._


----------



## Azori

Džús is a fruit or a vegetable drink, e.g. pomarančový džús (orange juice).

Šťava can mean the same thing - pomarančová šťava = pomarančový džús, but it may not necessarily imply a drink. Generally, šťava denotes a liquid in organic tissues. It can also be a juice that drips from cooking meat or vegetables.


----------



## vianie

That is true Lior, but I guess, Riveritos would like to know the proper difference between džús and šťava, whereas šťava is automatically considered a product of fruit / vegetable squash.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> That is true Lior, but I guess, Riveritos would like to know the proper difference between džús and šťava, whereas šťava is automatically considered a product of fruit / vegetable squash.




Why _automatically_? As I wrote, džús is *strictly* *a drink* made from *fruit or vegetables.* Šťava is a liquid part of plant/animal/human tissues.


----------



## ilocas2

Já to chápu takhle:

Štáva je tekutina v rostlinách. Co se týče šťávy jakožto nápoje, tak většinou je to hustá a hodně sladká tekutina, která se musí většinou ještě ředit vodou, aby se dala pít. Kdežto džus se pije rovnou bez ředění. Zatímco džus se vždycky kupuje, šťávu si můžete udělat i doma.

Omlouvám se za češtinu, ale anglicky bych to asi nenapsal.


----------



## Azori

Džús je vraj hustejší:

džús
šťava


----------



## vianie

Niektorí nevidia medzi šťavou a džúsom rozdiel, pretože ho považujú za produkt šťavy, druhí pokladajú šťavu za čerstvý džús, podobne, ako ďalší, ktorí považujú džúsy aj za šťavy ale šťavy už nie automaticky za džúsy.


----------



## ilocas2

Přečetl jsem si odkazy a vidím, že v tom asi bude rozdíl mezi češtinou a slovenštinou. Pro mě je džus jenom to, co se prodává v krabicích nebo PET lahvích. Vážně nevím.

Jak byl ten animovaný seriál Gumídci, na Slovensku Gumkáči, tak u nás vařili medvídci hopsinkovou šťávu, zatímco u vás gumidžús. To mi přišlo hodně směšné.

Na mě působí džus jakože je to něco sterilního, umělého, zatímco šťáva zní tak čerstvě, přírodně.

Ale třeba když sedíte v restauraci a servírka se zeptá, co si přejete, tak vždycky odpovíte, že chcete džus, nikdy ne že chcete šťávu. To by znělo divně. Alespoň tedy v Česku.

Protože vlastně šťáva znamená v češtině také sirup, ovocný koncentrát.

Ale jak vidím, tak v tom bude asi podstatný rozdíl mezi češtinou a slovenštinou a zdá se, že džús má ve slovenštině širší význam.

Jako vždy záleží na kontextu, takže bychom se měli zeptat autora otázky, v jaké souvislosti hodlá použít šťávu / džús.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you all for your help!
I don't have much context, I read the Slovakian law regarding juices and it says that in some cases it is possible to use the word džús, then I googled it and got so confused.
Just one more question: when you go to the supermarket in Slovakia, do you find both citrónová šťava and citrónový džús meaning the same product?
Have a good day


----------



## jarabina

Džús can mean those that have added water and sugar. If they're 100% juice, they're usually called šťava. I don't think it's a blanket rule , but it's definitely more the case than not.


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> Protože vlastně šťáva znamená v češtině také sirup, ovocný koncentrát.
> 
> Ale jak vidím, tak v tom bude asi podstatný rozdíl mezi češtinou a slovenštinou a zdá se, že džús má ve slovenštině širší význam.


Podľa tohto článku znamená džus v češtine to isté čo šťáva:

http://www.rodina-finance.cz/zdrava-vyziva.212/dzus-versus-napoje-z-ovoce.20399.html

V slovenčine je džús len nápoj, ovocný alebo zeleninový, šťava môže byť nápoj alebo tekutina z rastlín a pod.


Riveritos said:


> Just one more question: when you go to the supermarket in Slovakia, do you find both citrónová šťava and citrónový džús meaning the same product?


I'm not sure, it would work for, say, an apple juice: jablkový džús = jablková šťava, but citrónová (lemon) šťava would be probably too sour for drinking. Džús is used for beverages only. Šťava is used for both - beverages and extracts.


----------



## Xmaniak

Almost everybody in normal life don't make differences between štava and džús. Differences between them using only professionals on food and scientists. And it is reason why is džús and štava in dictionary mean only jujce.


----------



## Sanduleak

I think that "šťava" is a product coming right from the fruit or vegetable without or with very little intervention, it has its typical and quite strong taste. 
But "džús" is usually weakened with water, it's not so natural, it's much more "synthetic".

Proste šťava je takmer alebo vôbec neriedená vodou, pričom džús zvyčajne áno. V reštaurácii si nevypýtaš šťavu, pretože tá sa nezvykne piť s jedlom, aspoň si myslím. Je príliš sýta.


----------



## Xmaniak

Choď do reštaurácie a vypítaj si jablkovú štavu, na 90% ti prinesú džús, na 9% sa ta spýtajú či myslíš džús alebo niečo iné a len 1% šanca je, že sa spýtajú: čo to chcete?
Veľké rozdieli v tom niesu a tie malé rozdieli sú ignorovateľné.


----------

